# estação nova não dá



## david 6 (11 Dez 2019 às 19:48)

arranjei estação nova mas agora não apanha sinal... alguma ideia?


----------



## camrov8 (11 Dez 2019 às 22:16)

david 6 disse:


> arranjei estação nova mas agora não apanha sinal... alguma ideia?


podem pilhas fracas ou o receptor esta muito longe


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2019 às 00:18)

camrov8 disse:


> podem pilhas fracas ou o receptor esta muito longe



a estação é novinha em folha, as pilhas também o são, amanhã vou tentar andar com aquilo na rua lá perto para ver, mas não sei mesmo em casa não tá longe


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2019 às 12:02)

já dá  fui mexer nas pilhas lá de fora e até as troquei e por alguma razão deu tudo pilhas novas


----------



## camrov8 (12 Dez 2019 às 12:03)

a distancia máxima é em linha recta sem e sem obstáculos qualquer parede corta logo uma boa parte do sinal. lembrei-me que por vezes usam canais diferentes para evitar interferência, veja se o transmissor e a estação teem um botão que deve dizer channel ou canal tem geralmente 3 ou mais valores a estação e o emissor devem estar no mesmo canal , se tal for o caso coloque no mesmo canal e desligue e ligue a estação


----------



## camrov8 (12 Dez 2019 às 12:07)

david 6 disse:


> já dá  fui mexer nas pilhas lá de fora e até as troquei e por alguma razão deu tudo pilhas novas


ainda bem  espero ter ajudado, acontece a todos por vezes saltamos opções por acharmos que parvas e acabam muitas vezes por resultar


----------

